# Speed up drying



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I may get to do a show in 3 weeks and need to cure some soap. Can I put them on a cookie sheet and bake in the oven on a low heat? If yes what to set temp at? for how long?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You can put your freshly poured soap in a low oven (150) overnight. I don't do that as my oven isn't big enough. LOL I will instead cut liquid from the formula and run a dehydrator in the curing room.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oven curing can warp molds too. Expensive molds.  I use a fan in the soap curing room. Seems to work pretty good. I can have bars ready to wrap using a fan in three weeks time, no problem.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

THEM? cookie sheet? I am not sure you are talking about the mold or the bars? You can not put the bars on a cookie sheet. Maybe that is not what you meant.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> Oven curing can warp molds too. Expensive molds.  I use a fan in the soap curing room. Seems to work pretty good. I can have bars ready to wrap using a fan in three weeks time, no problem.


Wow! What is your "normal" curing time, Anita. My norm is 3 weeks depending on the recipe. Cut the milk, add a dehumdifier, and I can cut it to 10 days to 2 weeks, some to a week depending on the lye solution concentration.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you put them on a cookie sheet, they will melt. And they will probably react with your cookie sheet, unless it's stainless steel. Better to reduce the liquid (in a tried and true recipe with fragrances you KNOW don't accelerate) somewhat in your recipe. A warm, dry place with good air circulation is helpful for curing faster, and a dehumidifier is also good.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I can speed up curing by reducing the amount of liquid and by using a box fan blowing on my curing racks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

adillenal said:


> I can speed up curing by reducing the amount of liquid and by using a box fan blowing on my curing racks.


How much "speed up" is speed up?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Who knows. :biggrin I usually cure for 6 weeks since I can plan ahead that long. I can cut that to 2 weeks with reduced water and the fan. Course we haven't had rain in forever until this week so the humidity has been low. I won't package and sell anything under two weeks curing time. Just me. And I do that rarely. Has to be a well behaved FO that I can reduce the liquid enough that it gets hard quickly. And I don't have many of those. :sniffle


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I thought I could put bars on a cookie sheet, silly me. I've been having a lot of trouble with soap accelerating so quick since I changed to Palm oil that reducing the water is not an option till I figure out why my soap is accelerating.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My soaps were curing in under a week this summer. It's amazing what drought conditions and 53 days over 100 degrees will do!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only wrap about half my bars now, about half are sold naked. I rarely do a 3 week cure anymore, it isn't needed unless you are using a mostly oil recipe and full fluid. With the dehumidifier in the dry closet I can wrap in a week no problems. If you get bigger you simply won't have anyplace to put soap for 6 weeks for a cure like that...maybe one recipe of 100% olive or something, but certainly not your whole line.

I know everyone doesn't think they will get bigger (I didn't want to be even this big until I was into my 60's), but why not start from the beginning doing things like you may, because then you don't have to make huge changes as orders come in, or be like me and could kick yourself ....and if you market at all, they will come in. Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i put mine near the woodstove and it helps alot.


----------

